# Canon 1DX Disappeared From Refurbished Site on Nov. 12th



## Jerdobi (Nov 13, 2013)

What's up with 1DX completely being removed. It use to be out of stock, now completely gone? 

Will it come back?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2013)

Products that are sold out seem to be automatically removed after a few days. When its in stock, it will be back. They often sell out quickly, depending on how many are in inventory.


----------

